# HELP! Fixie Conversion on a 130mm RD frame?



## JOMAS (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi,

I'm going to purchase a friends' steel frame to replace the old Peugeot i'm currently riding.

I want to use my 120mm Suzue flipflop wheels on the New frame, it has 130mm rear dropout spacing, I can space out my rear hub to accomodate 130mm but i'm concerned about getting proper chain alignment with the new frame.

Does anyone have any experience with converting a 130mm bike to fixed gear?

what problems will I encounter? any help would be apreciated,

thanks
Jomas


----------



## Mark_fixie (Feb 20, 2004)

Tomas, You will have no problem with chainline. Chainline is nesured from the center of the seatpost to the center of the chainring. If you respace the hub it doesn't chainge the chainring on the hub. Most track hubs have a chainline of 42 mm and most road bikes have a chainline for the center ring of 43.5 mm close enough for fixed. 1.5 mm won't matter much.


Mark


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Axle length might be a concern*

I've done it with Dura Ace track hubs. They have plenty of room for a couple of 5mm spacers on each side and the track nuts still get a good "bite" on the axle.. I can't speak for the length of the Suzue axle but Dura Ace works fine. Sheldon Brown sells longer axles if the Suzue is not long enough. I'll let some Suzue owners comment on the axle length..

As Mark said, chain line is no problem as long as you use the same width spacer on each side.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*just did it*

rebuild the rear wheel with an ENO hub, which comes in 130

http://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/fixed.htm

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/fixed-hubs.html





JOMAS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to purchase a friends' steel frame to replace the old Peugeot i'm currently riding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark_fixie (Feb 20, 2004)

*ENO Hub ?*

Why would he switch to an ENO hub when for $5.00 he could respace the axle ?

Mark


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*track ends? nm*

nmnmnm



Mark_fixie said:


> Why would he switch to an ENO hub when for $5.00 he could respace the axle ?
> 
> Mark


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Mar 31, 2003)

*Steel? Tweak the chainstay...*



JOMAS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to purchase a friends' steel frame to replace the old Peugeot i'm currently riding.
> 
> ...


I woudln't recommend doing it yourself unless you're particularly mechanically adept, but if you know of a bike shop that does frame straightening and similar adjustments, or maybe a local framebuilder, you should be able to take it to them and have the chainstay adjusted. It's only and adjustment of 5mm per side. Should be able to tweak a steel frame that much w/o weakening it too much, if at all.

-Trevor


----------



## JOMAS (Apr 16, 2002)

*Thanks for all of the Advice!*

I think i've got enough axle on my Suzue to stretch it to 130mm, if not i'll be talking to harris cyclery!

thanks,
JOMAS


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

How much slack will the ENO hub take up on your chain? I know it says something like 20mms but that doesn't seem like enough to tighten an entire links worth of chain and make the hub usable with any ring/tooth combo. 



DougSloan said:


> rebuild the rear wheel with an ENO hub, which comes in 130
> 
> http://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/fixed.htm
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/fixed-hubs.html


----------

